# Turkey



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

Too many hens, no competition for hens/less gobbling.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

why would you want to kill you baby makers


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Sounds like you need to get out in the fall season.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not aware of one state with an either sex spring season. It doesn't even make sense with a month of fall seasons. The best hunting took place 20 years ago because of the season timing, not the population so much. These days we're starting at least 2 weeks later than we use to, maybe three.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I don't think the state will ever have a spring "hen" season. Turkey hunting is much more popular in Ohio now than 20yrs ago. I'm sure hunting pressure has a little to do with some of it.


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

I think a combo of things.i used to call toms with hens with them.more hunters educating them,more cyotes,fox,**** hunting them.they are very call shy.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

turkeyt said:


> Too many hens, no competition for hens/less gobbling.


not the hens fault.. to many guys calling earily before season starts..yotes will make them go quiet ..guys with owl or crow calls sounding off all day long ..people messing in the roost...weather will make turkeys clam up ..i have seen it all and if you see a tom thats not gobblin with hens 
1 hes not the boss tom 
2 or hes doing his thing 
when hes done he will move on to the next group... fact he will not stay with the same hen all day... cause when a shes done with the tom she will go to her nest .. and more times then not its the hen that takes the tom away ...


----------

